# RIP Orlando



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

aww bless, RIP Orlando xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww sorry for you loss (((((((((((hugs))))))))))) RIP little one


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you.
R.I.P Orlando and scamper freely at the Bridge xx


----------

